# KCBS contest this weekend 10/25 - 26 Long Island, NY



## yankeerob (Oct 21, 2009)

Battle of the BBQ Brethren in Sayville, NY as part of the Sayville Fall Fest. Team Green Mountain Smokeshack will be there. Stop on by and say hello if you are in the metro area.

http://www.bbqbattleli.com/

-rob


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 21, 2009)

Good luck my friend - Hope the force is with you. Please take the time to post some Qview for us


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 21, 2009)

We hare in North Florida have a KCBS santioned cook off coming to Fernidina Beach which is about 15 mile north of me here. I know we will attend it at the emnd of the month. I will give you folks the run down after for sure.


----------

